# Nearly insane



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I had designed a pattern to make a baby quilt for resale. I finished piecing the center of the quilt:










and started on the borders. While I was fully aware that the border blocks were all 4 inches in size, since I designed the darn thing, it didn't sink in until I started piecing them today... they're TINY! The size of insanity blocks! 










LOL I'll never recoup my labor selling this one, so I probably won't. I may modify it and turn it into a wallhanging for my sewing room.

Only 43 more 4 inch blocks to go! :Bawling:


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

It's gonna be beautiful, but you're a glutton for punishment!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I like it! A little insanity gives life a bit of spice.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - life would be boring without some creative insanity.

That is a beautiful quilt you've got in process.

And why not offer it for sale, and maybe up the price a bit since it was more fussy.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hmmm... well I'll just have to see when it's finished. I'm tossing around the idea of filling the white blocks with embroidery or applique.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

CJ..you have such an eye! I see this design and color choice being soooooo popular with today's moms. I love it! I see what you mean about it being cost effective with the tiny border, but boy..would that be GORGEOUS!!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Quite modern looking and I really like it.. quilt it however makes you feel good, put your binding on and sell it.. very nice..and yes, charge a little more..you'll get it..


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone, the colors were actually inspired by my website makeover a few weeks ago, and I had a striped fabric in my stash that I want to use up and it happens to go with these fabrics (for the binding). I'm debating on using it in some type of applique in the white blocks as well, just haven't decided on what yet!

I did get the first border on the top done today... this is going to take forever, LOL. Next time, I will do it right and redraw my blocks so there is less piecing!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

ooooooo, I like how that's coming together!!! I think the little border really adds to the design.

I like the striped fabric to pull all the colors together, but would have to see them in place on the white squares to see if it destracts from the rest.

I love watching how your projects come together!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

It's very pretty, but I don't want you to go insane!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I ripped out the first border, and recut it to piece it in strips instead of itty bitty squares... much faster!

I've decided to donate the monkey quilt and instead use this one as a baby gift to one of hubby's coworkers, so will just do an all over panto on it and bind it with the striped fabric.

I'll post a follow up shot when it's quilted.


----------



## Cinelu (Jan 1, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

So much talent!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I LOVE it...that border is way cool!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

All quilted! I'd hoped to get the binding on today (the striped fabric) but didn't get to it. I probably won't have time to bind it until this weekend or possibly next week, but the quilting at least is finished!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful! Love the quilting on it.


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

That is just gorgeous CJ! I always love coming here to see what you've been up to in the sewing room!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you! I am working on another one of these already, I have the center almost done, but it's in pinks. I don't like it as well, I used a print for two of the fabrics this time. Solids look better! 

But that's okay, I'm still tweaking the pattern so I can publish it, I can't seem to write instructions unless I am doing it at the same time I'm sewing it. LOL


----------

